# Red belly elong ? !!



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Here is a link that has been posted on Pfish :
Japanese fish store

Among thousands of incredible fish they propose, you can find that







:



















Could it be natural ? Fake ?


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Real or fake that is one beautiful fish, they might be feeding it foods loaded with carotene







.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't think thats a P. From the lips and the upper fin, it doesn't seem to be P. Though has most of the features of a RBP


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats a beautifull fish!!!!

This probably has to be moved to Id forum and let the MAN (Frank) speak!!!!!!
I believe he is the only on that can have an answer on this.......


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't know what the hell that is!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...but :rock:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> This probably has to be moved to Id forum and let the MAN (Frank) speak!!!!!!


 Good idea.

Well Frank, work your magic









*_Moved to Frank's Lair_*









btw: it is a sweet fish, but looks pretty synthetic/unnatural to me...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. elongatus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is this coloration natural??? I've never seen any elongatus with that much, and bright, red (not that that means anything...)

Imo. it looks fake/unnatural


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

can't comment directly about its color in that photo....don't know its age or size. But yes, Venezuela elongatus do have bright red throats.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the next hot thing on all the online sellers stock sheets . . .

"super red elongatus!"

now theres an elong I could live with, i like the aggression they have, but have always thought they were kinda ugly. I could def. convince myself it was worth dedicating a 75 gallon to that piranha alone.

~Will.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want one!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

DAMMM NICE red coloring sh*t
i want 1


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is sweet, i think the photo has been tampered with tho.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> That is sweet, i think the photo has been tampered with tho.










if u look at the red long enough it does seem fake


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I agree with illwill, that should be called super red elongatus!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That's one beautiful specimen. I'd like to see it in person. I wonder if they ship to the states? But, I don't read japanese.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

beautiful fish :nod:


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

thats a really nice looking elong!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks a whole lot like this:










Photo linked from Supernate's website (hope you don't mind)

Here's the link to the page:

http://24.222.13.130/nate/serr.html

--n8


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wrong species and looks nothing like S. elongatus at the top. The fish above is spiloCF.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Whoa







, you don't beat around the bush do ya!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=14284

READ that thread guys.. this is a fake.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> khuzhong Posted on Sep 24 2003, 06:49 AM
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=14284
> 
> READ that thread guys.. this is a fake.


 Not referencing the color, referencing the species itself which is S. elongatus.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I dont know if it is real of fake, but just cuz a bunch of people from this site say its fake doesnt mean it is.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Fake...







!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We have conclusivly concluded that the red in this fish has in some way been enhanced by photo editing software. Please continue this thread here.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=14284


----------

